# Glitter Vinyl on Nylon/Spandex material



## washburn78

I am doing a cheer order and they really want Glitter Vinyl on them but most sites say that Glitter vinyl of any kind does not work at all. However, I tried anyway and it seems to be holding to the material just fine and even put it through a wash and found no problems or anything coming off. Does anyone know if this will eventually fall off even though I have tried to peel it and it wont budge and it has been through a wash and dryer and it is still strong. Let me know before I do the whole order if anyone knows.

Does anyone know if rhinestone designs are a better option for Nylon or Spandex?


----------



## forwill

Stahls uses glitter flake to press on yoga pants in this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKa4G8OklJw


----------



## washburn78

Thanks for that, I do wonder though if those are cotton yoga pants. I know that Bella makes a yoga pant that is cotton. I still have not found anything about glitter flake on nylon/spandex. So far the glitter flake I used on nylon has gone through a wash and I have been trying to pull up on it many times and it will not budge. I am going to keep putting it through tests and see what happens. Who knows maybe glitter flake is more versatile than we think.


----------



## forwill

Printing on Nylon Spandex Performancewear

http://impressions.issshows.com/static/pdf/TTNL_12.14_AmerApp_final.pdf


----------

